# Central Iowa WC/WCX 6/13



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

The Des Moines Retriever Club will holding it's annual WC/WCX on Sunday, June 13, 2010. We also have a fun field day the day before the test for extra practice or just for helping newbies get some field experience.

http://www.dmgrc.org/premiums/premiums.htm


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm jealous of you guys that still get to have those during the summer! If it can't be brought indoors or in a bathing suit we don't do it here in the summer months.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that test is pretty far off (the year 20010!), LOL.
I SOO want to come. I have to see if there's any possible way I can swing it...


----------

